# Perdere il tempo/ perdere tempo



## Kres

Cari amici! Sarei molto grato a chi mi spiegasse che differenza c'è tra le espressioni "perdere il tempo" e "perdere tempo". I dizionari d'italiano danno entrambi i varianti ed io non posso capire quando usare il primo e quando quell'altro.


----------



## bearded

Ciao

Secondo me non c'è una sostanziale differenza, e le due espressioni sono spesso intercambiabili.  Tuttavia, se vogliamo trovare una sfumatura diversa, ''perdere il tempo'' è più vicino a ''perdere tutto il 'prezioso' tempo'', specialmente quando c'è un aggettivo possessivo:
_Stai perdendo il tuo tempo in sciocchezze: _tutto il tuo (prezioso) tempo lo dedichi a cose sciocche.
Invece ''perdere tempo'' si usa di più per un'attività specifica:
_Perdeva tempo correndo a piedi mentre disponeva di una moto _(qui ''perdere il tempo'' sarebbe meno adatto).
Si tratta comunque di una sfumatura molto sottile.

Piccola correzione:  entrambe le varianti.


----------



## Kres

Ciao Bearded, grazie della spiegazione e della correzione. Buona giornata.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.  Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## ohbice

A me perdere il tempo fa venire in mente perdere il ritmo. Userei perdere tempo invece per dire che... si sta perdendo tempo.


----------



## Kres

Scusa, Ohbice, che diresti a proposito di questa spiegazione: "Sciupare, sprecare un periodo di tempo lasciandolo trascorrere vanamente: perdere (il) tempo" (il Sabatini-Coletti, p.1936/ perdere/ 5)? Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Niente di personale nei confronti di Sabatini e Coletti, volevo soltanto aggiungere una nota personale a quanto già indicato da bearded man. _Perdere il tempo _può tranquillamente equivalere a _perdere tempo_. Però, in mancanza di contesto, leggendo "Perdere il tempo" mi viene in mente un percussionista (per esempio) che va in palla e perde il tempo, perde la battuta.
Ciao 
p


----------



## Kres

Ho capito. Grazie, Ohbice! Ciao.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> leggendo "Perdere il tempo" mi viene in mente un percussionista (per esempio) che va in palla e perde il tempo, perde la battuta.



Carina questa 'lettura'! Non ci ero arrivato (non credo però che l'OP intendesse quel significato). In quel senso  io però direi di preferenza ''andare fuori tempo''.


----------



## Necsus

ohbice said:


> A me perdere il tempo fa venire in mente perdere il ritmo. Userei perdere tempo invece per dire che... si sta perdendo tempo.





Kres said:


> Scusa, Ohbice, che diresti a proposito di questa spiegazione: "Sciupare, sprecare un periodo di tempo lasciandolo trascorrere vanamente: perdere (il) tempo" (il Sabatini-Coletti, p.1936/ perdere/ 5)? Grazie.


Sono d'accordo con ohbice, è stata anche la mia prima sensazione leggendo il titolo della discussione. E il Treccani conferma:
"Nel ballo o nella marcia, _p_. _il ritmo_, _*il tempo*_, _il passo_, muoversi senza seguire più il ritmo, andare fuori tempo".

Kres, la locuzione di uso comune è "perdere tempo", l'articolo sarebbe motivato, a mio avviso, solo nel caso che si trattasse di un tempo specifico ("non perdere il poco tempo che ti rimane"). E questa sarebbe anche la ragione per cui il S&C prevede la possibilità di usare _il_, ma lo mette tra parentesi.


----------



## Kres

Ah, sì?   Adesso penso di aver capito davvero...  Grazie, Necsus. 
Ciao.


----------



## victorcortes86

Al libro Il Piccolo Principe, il segreto della volpe è "L'esenziale è invisibile aglio occhi. Il *tempo* che tu hai *perduto* per la tua rosa che ha fatto la tua rosa così importante..."

In questo contesto, mi pare che perdere tempo non ha il senso negativo come si ha espresso prima, ma il senso di passare tempo con qualcuno.

Che ne pensi?


----------



## Pietruzzo

victorcortes86 said:


> *Ė* Il *tempo* che tu hai *perduto* per la tua rosa che ha fatto la tua rosa così importante..


 Qui "perduto" vuol dire "impiegato/speso". Per esempio si potrebbe dire "Ci ho perso un bel po' di tempo ma alla fine l'ho convinta"


----------



## victorcortes86

Allora suppongo che se il perdere significa sprecare o impiegare dipende dal contesto, giusto?


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Victor, buongiorno a tutti.
Credo che perdere tempo abbia sempre una connotazione negativa, anche se poi viene compensato da un qualche beneficio.
- Sono già in ritardo e devo perdere tempo a farmi la barba.
- Ho perso un sacco di tempo ad aggiornare i programmi ma ora il computer è molto più veloce.


----------



## francisgranada

victorcortes86 said:


> Allora suppongo che se il perdere significa sprecare o impiegare dipende dal contesto, giusto?


Personalmente direi che sempre si tratta di _impiegare_. La questione è se invano (_sprecato_) o no. In altre parole, il tempo _passa _(o _corre_) irreversibilmente, quindi se un certo periodo del tempo è stato sprecato o impiegato efficacemente, si può valutare piuttosto dopo, posteriormente. 





lorenzos said:


> Credo che perdere tempo abbia sempre una connotazione negativa, anche se poi viene compensato da un qualche beneficio ...


Forse perché il tempo _passa _(= _si perde_), anche se non faciamo niente ... Finalmente anche nel caso di effetto positivo, meno tempo "perdiamo", meglio è ...

P.S. Espressioni simiili esistono anche in altre lingue, quindi secondo me no si tratta di qualcosa specificamente italiano.


----------



## King Crimson

Necsus said:


> Kres, la locuzione di uso comune è "perdere tempo", l'articolo sarebbe motivato, a mio avviso, solo nel caso che si trattasse di un tempo specifico ("non perdere il poco tempo che ti rimane"). E questa sarebbe anche la ragione per cui il S&C prevede la possibilità di usare _il_, ma lo mette tra parentesi.



Totalmente d'accordo, le due espressioni non sono equivalenti e l'articolo fa una grande differenza.


----------

